# operators manual needed



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

seashorekid said:


> NOMA SnowKing , Model F2784000 with 8HP Tecumseh engine
> bought new, no manual included -
> Can anyone furnish a xerox copy- glad to pay copy costs and postage
> Thanks and Happy Holidays!


 
Check this link for a free download of a Tecumseh manual.

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

What type of problem are you having? Or just wanted a manual for just in case? I haven't been able to find one that is snow-blower specific, but this should cover the engine.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is another one, I think the first one should cover your engine. 

http://www.cpdonline.com/695244a.pdf


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I think this should be the same blower, maybe not. Not a manual per say but a schematic of the drive and other components. 

http://www.partsandservice.com/html/Murray/st/ste2784-000.html


----------



## seashorekid (Dec 30, 2010)

*operators manual*

Thanks so much for your help - I appreciate your efforts
I have no issues with the machine at the moment, I would like to have
the operators manual to become more familiar with the unit.
I had found those sites as well and have downloaded the parts diagrams.
Cant believe its this difficult finding the op. manual
I tried Murray but these units were made before they bought Noma
Some people have told me they are similar to craftsman units and those manuals are easier to come by:thumbsup:


----------

